# Favorite Discontinued Cigars



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I read a lot about people having their favorites which have been for some reason or another discontinued by the manufacturer. 

Only being a cigar smoker for the past year and a half I don't really have any favorite cigars that have been discontinued.

I'd be interested in knowing what your favs are, or were, that are no longer available......


:ss


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*

United Tobacco's Series X.

I still have a few of these, but now have to ration them.

Discontinued because the Fuentes somehow believe they own the letter X.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*

The most recent would be the Rocky Patel The Edge Sumatras. I'm so happy I have two bundles of the torpedo and half a bundle of the toro left but I really should have stocked up more!


----------



## tallypig (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*

As I was reading the original post, I scrolled down to enter the same thing. I only have three left! Ditto!



Pyro said:


> The most recent would be the Rocky Patel The Edge Sumatras. I'm so happy I have two bundles of the torpedo and half a bundle of the toro left but I really should have stocked up more!


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*



Pyro said:


> The most recent would be the Rocky Patel The Edge Sumatras. I'm so happy I have two bundles of the torpedo and half a bundle of the toro left but I really should have stocked up more!


Are these different than what is being sold now? ( Example )

Chas


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

CAO L'Anniversaire eXtreme


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

The Oliva *"Bold"* Ole's.


----------



## JDC20 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*



bruceolee said:


> United Tobacco's Series X.
> 
> I still have a few of these, but now have to ration them.
> 
> Discontinued because the Fuentes somehow believe they own the letter X.


If it was such a good cigar couldn't they name it something a little more original? Also if you have a minute take the time to look and see WHY Fuente is so protective of its brand, I think you will find it refreshing. :2


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

A discontinued cigar I really liked was a local B&Ms house blend called Trahan that was made by Pepin.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Edge Sumatra


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Peterson Gran Reserva


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*



bruceolee said:


> United Tobacco's Series X.
> 
> I still have a few of these, but now have to ration them.
> 
> Discontinued because the Fuentes somehow believe they own the letter X.


Were these made by the same guys that make the 601s?


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*



ChasDen said:


> Are these different than what is being sold now? ( Example )
> 
> Chas


I believe those are different. Those are the maduros and the Corojos. The Sumatras had a red band around the foot.

I am also sorry to see those go. I have 9 left and don't know what to do. They are great smokes IMHO.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*



ChasDen said:


> Are these different than what is being sold now? ( Example )
> 
> Chas


The Edge has not been discontinued, but there is no longer a Sumatra wrapper available on this stick, only corojo and maduro.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks guys,

I have 1 resting I picked up from a pass and forget which one it is. 

looking forward to trying it since I have yet to find a RP cigar I did not like :tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Carlin
Encanto
Chessman Royal Reserve


MCS


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*

Ever since they stopped making Cremosas, I died on the inside a little...

I'd have to say that I'm a big fan of a few CC regionals, so when they're discontinued (or I just can't get 'em!) I'm quite disappointed!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*

Punch black prince, I got one box left.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*



RUJohnny99 said:


> Were these made by the same guys that make the 601s?


Yes they are. They have, since then, produced some fine cigars. The series X was something special though.

JDC20, while you're entitled to your opinion on these matters I think I'll sustain from awarding Carlito sainthood just yet. I seem to recall a similar lawsuit in regards to the use of the term "Opus." by the Fuente family, and in that case I did agree them just as I support Erik in this matter. In the end, you're unlikely to pursuede me on this as, I'm sure, I'm unlikely to pursuede you. So, I think agreeing to disagree is where I'll end on this issue. Take care my friend. :2


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

Mine is the Avo Signature. Nice smooth, creamy smoke. They pop up on C-bid every now and then but I don't think they are in production anymore. I have two boxes "marinating" in the humidor.


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

Peterson grand reserve


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

TMoneYNYY I feel your pain I am currently hording my last 200 Cremosas  Dont you wish you were me. u



It was a while a go and was my first smoke and I don't know what about it but I LOVED it but I had only two in my lifetime:hn But I enjoyed every second smoked those.:dr I wasnt sure exactly what it was but I think it was the original Oliva O (if there was one) but its the Perfecto with the Red and Gold Fabric band That says Oliva with a big Gold O so... I would like to know exactly what it was called, is it the same as what papajohn67 said?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Henry Clay H2000 Mirabelles from around 2000-2004. 

I have 4 boxes from 03-04.

It's too bad the Habano 2000 leaf is so delicate and prone to disease because it is tasty.


----------



## JDC20 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*



bruceolee said:


> Yes they are. They have, since then, produced some fine cigars. The series X was something special though.
> 
> JDC20, while you're entitled to your opinion on these matters I think I'll sustain from awarding Carlito sainthood just yet. I seem to recall a similar lawsuit in regards to the use of the term "Opus." by the Fuente family, and in that case I did agree them just as I support Erik in this matter. In the end, you're unlikely to pursuede me on this as, I'm sure, I'm unlikely to pursuede you. So, I think agreeing to disagree is where I'll end on this issue. Take care my friend. :2


Not trying to persuade anyone, no need to.

Awarding Carlito sainthood? I don't get the reference.

The point I was trying to make, (but seemed to have gotten dragged into a choosing sides debate) goes back to the ruling in the "Mondavi vs. Fuente" case of the late 90's. If anyone takes the time to view the "verdict" in this case you would find out why Fuente defends their trademarks, its kinda a big deal. But I can see that part doesn't interest you, so no matter. 

Oh and for the record, I am a little biased on this subject. :ss


----------



## Wondering Nomad (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*



Pyro said:


> The most recent would be the Rocky Patel The Edge Sumatras. I'm so happy I have two bundles of the torpedo and half a bundle of the toro left but I really should have stocked up more!


:tpd:

I have 40 or so Torpedoes and a few toros that are going away for a long summer's nap. I would love to find another 20 toros to make sure I have enough for the next few years.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

The original La Luna Tornados

The original CAO Anniversaire Maduro (made by Don Douglas with a Costa Rican maduro wrapper).

Both companies changed the blend, one is no longer around, the other has never been the same.


----------



## JDC20 (Feb 11, 2004)

JGIORD said:


> The original La Luna Tornados
> 
> The original CAO Anniversaire Maduro (made by Don Douglas with a Costa Rican maduro wrapper).
> 
> Both companies changed the blend, one is no longer around, the other has never been the same.


Those La Lunas were very good smokes.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

One would be the original Trilogy Maduro and the other would be the original Holts Havana Overruns.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Good call on the orginal LHO's... I still have a few resting in the cooler...


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Ever since they stopped making Cremosas, I died on the inside a little...


OMG!! When did they stop making Cremosas? CI still sells them; are they getting rid of the last of Cremosa?

WWWWWHHHHHYYYYYYYYY?!?!?!:gn:gn:gn
I'm going to miss laughing about these smokes.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

La Aurora Cien Anos


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> La Aurora Cien Anos


They're discontinued???


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

Nicole Millers


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*



JDC20 said:


> The point I was trying to make, (but seemed to have gotten dragged into a choosing sides debate) goes back to the ruling in the "Mondavi vs. Fuente" case of the late 90's. If anyone takes the time to view the "verdict" in this case you would find out why Fuente defends their trademarks, its kinda a big deal. But I can see that part doesn't interest you, so no matter.


Tracking down civil court judgments is not the easiest thing to do if a person does not have access to Lexis Nexis or WestLaw. Please provide a link to the judgment if you want people to "find out why Fuente defends their trademarks".


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> They're discontinued???


I don't know that are discontinued, but I have heard that La Aurora is running out. I don't know if La Aurora has plans to make more, or if when they are gone they are gone. Maybee somebody else has some more information.


----------



## moosebrew (Dec 8, 2006)

Torano Dominican Selection Maduro's

Mild/Medium but oh so good.


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

taltos said:


> One would be the original Trilogy Maduro and the other would be the original Holts Havana Overruns.


There is another Pepin Fuma not the expensive Tatuaje serie P. A different one called "Benchmade". I totally missed out on the Havana Overruns and I haven't tried Benchmade yet. I do know that Benchmade is an Ashton product so I believe it would be a San Cristobal Fuma all with pigtails. The only place I have found them is at. (cheapercigarsDOTcom/don-pepin-benchmade-cigars.html) These are made in the Nicaragua Factory, most likely the same as San Cristobal. The price is much more reasonable than Serie P. I cant vouch for these cigars either way as i have not had either. All I can say is that they exist and are reasonably priced. Maybe you might want to try these?


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Don Diego Players Club

Its been awhile and my taste may have changed. These cigars could very well suck today, but I still miss them.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

#1 fav was Perdomo's Cuban Parejo natural. I LOVED that cigar!!!! You can still find then on a few sites, but they are not being made any more =( I only have about three left...I think it's time to search and buy some more!

I will also put in a vote for the RP Edge Sumatra. I had one thanks to Sam and it was a tasty little bugger.


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

Bobb said:


> #1 fav was Perdomo's Cuban Parejo natural. I LOVED that cigar!!!! You can still find then on a few sites, but they are not being made any more =( I only have about three left...I think it's time to search and buy some more!
> 
> I will also put in a vote for the RP Edge Sumatra. I had one thanks to Sam and it was a tasty little bugger.


According to Famous only the Rosado has been discontinued, Correct me if I am wrong. They have plenty of Nat's but they still have some Rosado left too. Unless someone else has a better deal I think you will be fine at Famous for a little while. I almost pulled the trigger when the Belicoso Fino Rosado was on Monster but I ended up getting something else as I wasn't looking for such a large ring gauge of 6 1/2 x 60 but the regular Belicoso seams OK at 6 1/2 x 54. Hope that makes you a little happy but for the Edge Sumatra, at least others know how you feel, I don't though as I only had one edge before ans it wasn't with a Sumatran wrapper.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Beatnikbandit said:


> According to Famous only the Rosado has been discontinued, Correct me if I am wrong. They have plenty of Nat's but they still have some Rosado left too. Unless someone else has a better deal I think you will be fine at Famous for a little while. I almost pulled the trigger when the Belicoso Fino Rosado was on Monster but I ended up getting something else as I wasn't looking for such a large ring gauge of 6 1/2 x 60 but the regular Belicoso seams OK at 6 1/2 x 54. Hope that makes you a little happy but for the Edge Sumatra, at least others know how you feel, I don't though as I only had one edge before ans it wasn't with a Sumatran wrapper.


You can still find them on a few websites, but they do not make any of them anymore (this as according to a rep who works closely with Nick Perdomo himself...a good source, but I'm still not 100% sure.) They replaced the Cuban Parejo with the Perdomo Habano...which is a pretty good cigar...but it is no Parejo IMO.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I deeply miss the clotch banded Oliva's the bold 'ole probably the most


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Mayorga green band


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> They're discontinued???


Not discountinued per se, it was only a limited run to start with.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

JGIORD said:


> The original La Luna Tornados
> 
> The original CAO Anniversaire Maduro (made by Don Douglas with a Costa Rican maduro wrapper).
> 
> Both companies changed the blend, one is no longer around, the other has never been the same.


WOW, so that's why the 5'er I picked up last year was different.

I remember when the original was released and my buddy and I went to a release tasting and loved it.
Fast forward to last year and bought a 5-pack and it just didn't taste as nice.

Granted I hadn't been smoking in 8 years or so but still.

THANKS


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

The Medalist by Alec Bradley. This was the first cigar that I really enjoyed. Nice natural, oily wrapper.

My local B&M still has a few boxes left.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

skibumdc said:


> WOW, so that's why the 5'er I picked up last year was different.
> 
> I remember when the original was released and my buddy and I went to a release tasting and loved it.
> Fast forward to last year and bought a 5-pack and it just didn't taste as nice.
> ...


I can't recall when they changed the blend, but it was a while ago. The originals were like smoking brownies and had a fantastic aroma. The current ones are just OK to me.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

im a relatively new smoker so this hasnt hit me as hard yet....but im going to miss the tatuaje verocu east coasts when they run out.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I like the blue band Oliva O's. One of the best cigars I ever smoked.


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

I just did a search and the RP Edge Sumatras are still out there to be had at around $5.50 a Stick. does someone have better info regarding these no longer being made?


----------



## Pyro (Nov 10, 2006)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> I just did a search and the RP Edge Sumatras are still out there to be had at around $5.50 a Stick. does someone have better info regarding these no longer being made?


 Where did you find them? All places I usually buy from have sold out. And yes, the Edge Sumatras are discontinued since Rocky Patel decided to use the wrapper on the Decade line instead. Apparently the amount of Sumatra wrappers was not enough for both Edge and Decade and they make more money from the Decades so...

But, I read this at another forum:


> The local JR people told me several months ago the Edge Sumatra's were a one time run to coincide with some RP events at the time. Maybe it was a trial ballon to guage demand and they will make more.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

I may not like them NOW...but during the boom years I really liked the 
Mi Cubanos. 

FN in MT:cb


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

Pyro said:


> Where did you find them? All places I usually buy from have sold out. And yes, the Edge Sumatras are discontinued since Rocky Patel decided to use the wrapper on the Decade line instead. Apparently the amount of Sumatra wrappers was not enough for both Edge and Decade and they make more money from the Decades so...
> 
> But, I read this at another forum:


I have never purchased from these people but they seem to have some in stock?

http://www.bonitasmokeshop.com/edge_cigars.htm

My Local B&M has some as well, I may stop by and see how many Today. I enjoy the Sumatras!


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Padilla Achilles. yup. so tasty.

As for CC's, only some old stuff that doesn't count as "discontinued."


----------



## rawlic (Jun 10, 2007)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> I just did a search and the RP Edge Sumatras are still out there to be had at around $5.50 a Stick. does someone have better info regarding these no longer being made?


Holt's still shows 'em in stock for the Toros and Torps.

-Chuck


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

rawlic said:


> Holt's still shows 'em in stock for the Toros and Torps.
> 
> -Chuck


I couldnt find the Sumatras at Holts, they have lites etc... My Search Fu is weak. LOL


----------



## rawlic (Jun 10, 2007)

Pipe&Cigar said:


> I couldnt find the Sumatras at Holts, they have lites etc... My Search Fu is weak. LOL


If you didn't find them yet, http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=194123&trail=86665

Go to the dropdowns under Toro and Torpedo and you'll find the Sumatras, along with the Maduros and Corojos.

Are the Sumatras that good? I love the other two...

-Chuck


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

buena cosecha, original re-introduction of Jericho, 2nd blending of Padilla Habano, original blend Don Lino Africa......


----------



## spantie (Apr 16, 2008)

CAO Extreme Belicoso
Rafael Gonzales Lonsdales


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Camacho ******!!! Yum!!!:dr


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

La Flor De Cano Corona
H Upmann #4
RA 898
RG Lonsdales


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ramon Allones Coronas
Ramon Allones Super Coronas
Punch Nifas
Punch Nectares
Rafael Gonzalez Vitola C


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*



Dukeuni said:


> Tracking down civil court judgments is not the easiest thing to do if a person does not have access to Lexis Nexis or WestLaw. Please provide a link to the judgment if you want people to "find out why Fuente defends their trademarks".


Here is the case I believe - had to put it in txt format due to file size in any other format.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> The Oliva *"Bold"* Ole's.


I haven't done this long enough to have stuff discontinued, but thanks to PJ, I now get to miss these cigars not being around.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sure gonna miss the Padilla Miami


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Just got this e-mail from Holt's on The Edge Sumatra......evidently they have themfor sale as of today 6/6/08:

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=194123


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

The Gran Habano VL. If you find one of these on cbid or in your B&M make sure you try one.:ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

skyhigh340 said:


> The Gran Habano VL. If you find one of these on cbid or in your B&M make sure you try one.:ss


Sooooooooooo, based on that post, these are NOT discontinued?


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Punch Ninas
Partagas Lonsdale
RG Lonsdale


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

fishforfree said:


> Sooooooooooo, based on that post, these are NOT discontinued?


Cigars International still has the Churchills for about $70 per box of 15.


----------



## dooge (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Discountinued Cigars*



Pyro said:


> The most recent would be the Rocky Patel The Edge Sumatras. I'm so happy I have two bundles of the torpedo and half a bundle of the toro left but I really should have stocked up more!


I gotta agree with the Sumatra's... sadly, I smoked my last one last night. Strangely it tasted better than ever.

RIP.

*edit* wait, I just saw fishforfree's post... all hope may not be lost.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Seems like the Favorite Discontinued Cigars topic is kinda headed in the wrong way. Not sure how to get things back to the main topic.........


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

fishforfree said:


> Seems like the Favorite Discontinued Cigars topic is kinda headed in the wrong way. Not sure how to get things back to the main topic.........


That's the way about 90% of threads go, Scott....just the law of the Jungle. 

OK, next poster, complete my sentence:

"My favorite discontinued cigar is ________"


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

The La Aurora Cien Anos was discontinued from production in early 2007, you can still find them....The RP Edge Sumatra was discontinued because it was a pseudo-anniversary piece by Patel...there are still some around....The Gran Habano VL is also discontinued for it was a Limited production piece....there are others and the one I miss...The original blend Padilla Maduros....the ones with the big Blue band on it similar to that of the Hybrid, which is also a discontinued piece with ready availability for now....Ooh...also, the Davidoff Royal Salomones, the Zino Platinum Crown LE07 Double Grandes....I can name others, but I will cut myself off...wait...The 2006 Davidoff Diademas Finas...


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I'm actually going to start to collect some discontinued cigars and haven't been involved in the cigar smoking world long enough to notice those that have been discontinued in the last 5 years, so keep adding to the list guys!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I can still get them, but sure am gonna miss the Los Statos Deluxe.


----------



## fiveqs (Aug 23, 2008)

H. Upmann Emperadores. 7 1/2x48, very nice. Still have some from a box bought around 10yrs ago.
PQ


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

ok, this might not be the favorite of some around here,but I like them. I will miss the kahlua cigars..


----------



## nasa25 (Aug 27, 2008)

taltos said:


> One would be the original Trilogy Maduro


Bingo!!!!! Loved that....


----------



## nasa25 (Aug 27, 2008)

Beatnikbandit said:


> TMoneYNYY I feel your pain I am currently hording my last 200 Cremosas  Dont you wish you were me. u


Please....if you or someone else on the board can send me one, I would gladly appreciate it. I can't say that I have lived if I don't ever have the experience of trying one of these bad boys.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Original blend Royal Jamaican... :ss


----------

